# ASUS GeForce GTX 570 Direct CU II



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2011)

ASUS is expanding their triple-slot cooler graphics card lineup. Their GeForce GTX 570 Direct CU II offers amazingly low noise levels as well as low operating temperatures in both idle and 3D. ASUS has also increased to clock speeds out of the box, even though the increase is only minimal. But with a price increase of just $10 there is not much to complain about.

*Show full review*


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 18, 2011)

*nice review wrong backplate picture*

wow nice card and nice review wizz
great job!!

but one mistake on the page ''a closer look'' there is a picture of the backplate from the gtx580 xd not gtx 570

i love gtx 570's


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

He probably reused the pictures from the 580 review since the cooler is identical.

I like what ASUS has done with these two cards. They've given people a high performance option without the noise, and they've done it with a massive quiet cooler, and lower voltage. I may be picking one of these up soon.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2011)

They have also given them a reason to buy the GPU jack for an extra $10 so the weight of the card does tear your PCIe slot apart.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2011)

fixed the picture

the card is not heavy enough to need a gpu jack to support it, if it were i'd have complained about it in the review


----------



## joe pineapples (Feb 21, 2011)

Good review, but really would have liked to know what clock you could have got with more volts (upto 1.1) + the resulting fps increase


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 21, 2011)

joe pineapples said:


> good review, but really would have liked to know what clock you could have got with more volts (upto 1.1) + the resulting fps increase




+1


----------



## colin_mc (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello
I've just bought Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II and I can't change voltage. It's not available in Asus Smart Doctor or MSI AB (2.1 beta 6, on reference card I could change V). What can be the problem? Should I install drivers from Asus? (i've Nvidia Forceware now).
Thank you in advance for help
Regards
Chris


----------



## johnfkennedy (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*

hi i would like to buy this graphic card to replace my GTX 275..  (ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5)    with dual fan  [ASUS GeForce GTX 570 Direct CU II]

my computer is a Quad core 3.0 ghx with  4 gig of ram...

my power supply is a 750 watt antec truepower will it be okay with the power supply ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 12, 2011)

Could you link us to your exact PSU model? There are a couple versions of the Antec TruePower 750W.

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

This link is a great resource for ballparking PSU requirements. It's not perfectly accurate, but gives you an idea of where you should be.


----------



## johnfkennedy (Mar 12, 2011)

Its this one TP-750

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MTc2MQ==




DanishDevil said:


> Could you link us to your exact PSU model? There are a couple versions of the Antec TruePower 750W.
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> This link is a great resource for ballparking PSU requirements. It's not perfectly accurate, but gives you an idea of where you should be.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2011)

johnfkennedy said:


> Its this one TP-750
> 
> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MTc2MQ==



That PSU is just fine for this card.


----------



## Barleyman (Mar 14, 2011)

That PCB photo does not let you identify the VRM controller.. Any idea what's the controller type? If we're lucky it's supported by MSI Afterburner and just needs a tweak into the config files.

Goes to show you megapixels are not everything


----------



## Barleyman (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok I'm stupid, I got pointed out in another forum that next page has close up of the controller. It appears it's not uP6225, thought. At least MSI AB does not recognize it even with detection override.


----------



## middydj (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice review . Just came across knowledge of this gpu. Thinking of purchasing one of these.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2011)

You won't regret it; I sure don't!


----------



## fallenfuzz (Apr 17, 2011)

I've recently purchased that card and due to it's weight it closed access to two SATA ports on GA-P55A-UD3 mobo. Is it normal or I should install something to let it be straight and not inclined.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Case is HAF 922


----------



## fallenfuzz (Apr 21, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2011)

fallenfuzz said:


> Is it normal or I should install something to let it be straight and not inclined.



I don't really understand what you're trying to ask? You can still use all of the SATA ports on your board. The two angled ports that the card covers when installed can be accessed with the card out of the system. Or you can just use the blue ports for your drives. The only reason you would want to use the white ports is if you are using a SATA III hard drive or SSD. Most likely you are using SATA II.


----------



## fallenfuzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, 

as you can see from the screenshot it covers two blue ports which are not SATA3, sure I can use other 4 ports without any problem.

My question was if it's normal for that card with such cooler to be inclined and not straight at, lets say, was my gtx 260 or any other 2 slot card.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a big card, so it's going to sag a bit. It has a backplate on it for rigidity, so I wouldn't worry about it. It's pretty normal for heavier cards to do that, especially if they don't have the cooler bolting into the backplate around the edges of the card (like your GTX 260 did).


----------



## fallenfuzz (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the answer


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

i'm experiencing the same on my old old motherboard with 580 dcII

sata cables with 90° rotated connectors should fit in that case, there are also sata cables that have shorter, non-rotated connectors.


----------

